# Level-Fehler bei Gegenständen im Charakterplaner?



## Shandar (26. September 2008)

Ich bin noch ein ziemlicher "Frischling", was diese Seite angeht und daher frage ich mich, wieso alle Rüstungen und Waffen in der Übersicht um 5 Level höher angezeigt werden, als diese laut Beschreibung sind. Dies ist bei der Suche nach Sachen einfach nur verwirrend!

Vielen Dank im voraus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

